# Hell Pit Abomination



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I just spent like 10 hours putting together mine, and it was an ordeal. Craziness. My only question for you gentlemen...

Was it worth it? How do they play on the tabletop?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Amazing. They're kind of like the Hydra's bigger, badder cousin. Just as much rape per point, but you're spending more points on them.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Easily one of the best 'infantry killers'.
One of the better / best monsters out there. 
even IF your enemy has a flaming banner, it still will tear things a new one.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Death on a stick. Always worth taking one, if nothing else its a huge bullet magnet, but it'll normally cause carnage.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> Death on a stick. Always worth taking one, if nothing else its a huge bullet magnet, but it'll normally cause carnage.


Ya i hate to say it but i had this thing eat my 3 Varghiests......and 20 Ghouls in one turn......Worth every point even if it is ugly as sin.


----------



## Drahazar (Jan 11, 2012)

Take two I recommend it


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Your lucky my sons hellpit only came with the last half of the instructions as one side was blank and it's 1 of the least linear constructions I've ever had to figure out.
But in answer to your question against anyone but Dwarfs it an auto pick especially in an army that in general has little else in the way of high strength combat output.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Good against dwarfs too cause it bounces half the cannon balls you shoot at it and even then it can come back to life.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh goody! Guess I'll be putting it in my 1k list! Along with my Grey Seer, muahaha.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> Good against dwarfs too cause it bounces half the cannon balls you shoot at it and even then it can come back to life.


Not if you know your playing Skaven as you'd generally pay the 5 points for flaming cannon balls which means no save and no too horrible to die as that goes once you take a flaming wound. But a weakness against 1 army doesn't stop it from being a good pick against any other.:grin:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Drahazar said:


> Take two I recommend it


I wouldn't recommend it- 1 means you are using a strong unit that is well worth taking, 2 makes you a cheesy bastard and will start to lose you some friends. As someone who has played against them I can tell you that 1 is plenty.



aboytervigon said:


> Good against dwarfs too cause it bounces half the cannon balls you shoot at it and even then it can come back to life.


MOst dwarven armies will have a flaming cannon, or possibly flaming bolt throwers... both are fairly standard.
Locally the banner of eternal flame is a pretty standard upgrade. Many armies will have it somewhere, probably on a shooting unit somewhere. Personally I always take it in my WE armies and I've been quite tempted to add it to my skink army (on the BSB) but have instead been forced to rely on sallies.

Many armies will bring fire to bare... but being able to control where your HPA moves and what units can get decent shots at you gives you a huge advantage... ofc dwarven burning cannonballs are harder to stop then most things, but advancing behind an obstacle/building (or even a unit of rat ogres if you're desperate) will give you some protection.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Then again, dwarven low initiative makes them ideal to be crushed by the HPA, right? 

This thread almost makes me regret my choice of taking doomwheels to keep a skryre theme going...


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

neilbatte said:


> Not if you know your playing Skaven as you'd generally pay the 5 points for flaming cannon balls which means no save and no too horrible to die as that goes once you take a flaming wound. But a weakness against 1 army doesn't stop it from being a good pick against any other.:grin:


Against Dwarves I'd be running Queek and his bodyguard of demonic halberd-wielding rats. [:


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> I wouldn't recommend it- 1 means you are using a strong unit that is well worth taking, 2 makes you a cheesy bastard and will start to lose you some friends. As someone who has played against them I can tell you that 1 is plenty.


I just moved up into northern california and don't know anybody at the flgs other than the guys running it....MUAHAHAHA


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Minizke1 said:


> I just moved up into northern california and don't know anybody at the flgs other than the guys running it....MUAHAHAHA


lol.... i love the model. you need to find other beardy bastards to play against, then it doesn't matter.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

lokis222 said:


> lol.... i love the model. you need to find other beardy bastards to play against, then it doesn't matter.


Hi, my name is ______ and I'll be hobbykilling you today.


----------



## Drahazar (Jan 11, 2012)

depends on the store and who plays the people at the store i game at don't care if you run 2 HPA. and we don't use comp scores as they suck so you can bring what you want it is a tourney. Though we do not allow SC unless its a friendly game and your opponet agrees. 

I don't use the HPA as I do not have the cash to get two but another skaven player uses 2 and a doom wheel.


----------

